# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests >  Archeology bot.

## frII

Good day.
Is it possible in general I mean the bot?
Or maybe there are any nice hack.
It somebody knows the hack,I would like to hear what can I possible do if i have it and maybe pay for it,if it's really nice.

----------


## Allaway

As of right now I do not think such a thing exists.

----------


## Pyrobover

i saw people linking a sharecash download, but cannot exist a bot for archeology. now its very hard to make a bot/hack to skill it!

----------


## Barrt73Rus

i think no .

----------


## JD

Honorbuddy made an archeology plugin for their bot.

Find it here:
[BETA] ArchaeologyBuddy - An Archaeology Bot (with flying)

----------


## habelo

Ty for the link JD. However it seems i need to have some honorbudy or something to be able to make it work. Any tips?

----------


## Traxex84

Tip: Buy honor buddy?

----------


## habelo

Ah so there is no other way to get a arch bot. Im afraid im against all other bots but fishing/arch morally.

----------


## sharkyx1x

> Ah so there is no other way to get a arch bot. Im afraid im against all other bots but fishing/arch morally.


 thats a joke right, you may as well say "Im against all types of killing but the killing of black/jews morally"

----------


## Bagger

> Ah so there is no other way to get a arch bot. Im afraid im against all other bots but fishing/arch morally.


You might be against but its the only bot I have heard of that, has that option. and a sidenote it works great :P

----------


## swizzie

Piroxbots has also released a arch bot that covers every area of the game. Just a FYI

----------


## houkisgodlike

does piroxbot cost something?

----------


## dualshox

im voting for sgather with archeology! will even pay for the bot!

----------

